# How to announce a Pregnancy if you are a Halloween Nut



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello All,

So my wife and I are going to be having our first. She is 7 weeks along and has a due date of about May 25th for the ladies who would ask.

Anyway, I had to come up with a creative way to tell my inlaws as it would just not be me if we just blurted it out. So I found a shirt online, put it on my wife, and invited the inlaws up for supper on Sunday.

Here is what they got presented with.









My Mother in Law said, oh thats cute. You are dressing up for Halloween early. My wife just stood there for about another 5 seconds and then it clicked as to what was on the shirt with my Mother in Law. Then it went to Oh My God, you are pregnant and the tears flowed. haha.

Best announcement idea ever in my book. Hope you all enjoy the picture.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome idea. That is a cute shirt. Congrats to you and the Mrs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great shirt and your wife is beautiful (of course, you already know that)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Roxy, I will tell her.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Great way to announce it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwww! Congratulations to you both!!! Such a creative and cute idea...I just love it!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a great shirt!!!!! Congrats to both of you. I thought that was a great way to let the family know.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is so creative! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Congrats to you both! And truly a creative way to announce.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

LOL the look on the baby skeleton is hilarious. Congratulations!

Did you do that crown moulding and wainscoting yourself?


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

congrats to you both...splendid idea........


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the baby skeleton.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats on the future haunter! I just had my first as well, and it will be a big change for you both... but SOOOOOOO worth it!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. My wife and I are thrilled. Plus I get to shop for a Baby Halloween Costume next year, or better yet, make one custom as we should have a 5 month old.



Lord Homicide said:


> LOL the look on the baby skeleton is hilarious. Congratulations!
> 
> Did you do that crown moulding and wainscoting yourself?


To answer your question, I did do the crown and wainscoting. We live in a century home. I did a complete tear down to studs, new electrical, insulation, drywall, hardwood floor, etc. but wanted to keep the traditional look of the home, so I bought about 1500 in Red oak trim and did the custom wainscoting and crown, then painted it white to match the home and period. That was the hardest part of covering beautiful wood with primer and paint.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Spiderclimber said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. My wife and I are thrilled. Plus I get to shop for a Baby Halloween Costume next year, or better yet, make one custom as we should have a 5 month old.
> 
> To answer your question, I did do the crown and wainscoting. We live in a century home. I did a complete tear down to studs, new electrical, insulation, drywall, hardwood floor, etc. but wanted to keep the traditional look of the home, so I bought about 1500 in Red oak trim and did the custom wainscoting and crown, then painted it white to match the home and period. That was the hardest part of covering beautiful wood with primer and paint.


Ok cool, I've got some questions I'll ask you via PM.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I think that baby's waving hello! Congrats to you both and kudos for the creative way you announced it. :smilekin:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree, your wife is cute and young. I guess I consider all haunters to old geezers like me:jol:.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations Mr. & Mrs. Spiderclimber! Clever way to make the announcement. Not to sound weird but I love short hair on woman! My wife knows this so nothing but respect to you and your wife. Cheers!


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Such a cute idea! Congrats!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awe! That's so cute! Congrats to you both!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great idea! That makes for a great memory 

Congrats to you both & to the lucky baby getting some haunter parents!

May babies rock by the way... I'm speaking from experience of course


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha Lunatic. She loves her short hair, and I quite like it myself. Funny thing is, when she first cut it she cried. Then she cut it shorter and fell in love with it. 

I agree the baby skelly is kind of waving


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

That is a one great shirt!
Congrats and good luck to taking the plunge into parenting... 
It is so much scarier than haunting could ever be!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Congrats! That is the coolest way to announce it!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulation on the little one that is coming into your life.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats to you two! What a great way to announce your bundle of joy. I love your wife's smile. The "I'm so happy I'm pregnant smile". My daughter was born on May 25. If she's any indication of the date, start putting money aside for car insurance now.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha Scareme, if it is anything like my wife, I need to start putting money away now for sure. haha


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Great idea that's super cute!! I've seen that shirt but didn't feel like getting knocked up to get to wear it lol


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you! What a perfect way to make the announcement!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was a fun idea..congrats to you both!


----------

